# Think About Your Grips : Chest Injury



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I've been riding MTB since 1985 and Road since 1975, and never really thought about chest injuries. I've done a little DH, and always wear proper gear including a chest protector, but I never really thought about ramming my chest into anything on a trail ride.

I was trail riding Sunday (three days ago) at Matthews/Winters near Denver. I was climbing a fairly steep shelf trail that was shaded, so there was mud and ice on the trail. I had walked a muddy section a few feet earlier. I spun out on some ice, and when I went to clip out, I couldn't because of the mud on my cleats. I fell over, unfortunately to the downhill side of the trail. 

The front wheel turned, and I fell directly onto the end of the handlebars with all my weight. I basically pole vaulted using my chest down about 15 feet into a ravine. The bars caught me just to the right of my sternum, right at the lower rib. I've felt a lot of pain, including a collarbone smash that required two surgeries, but nothing compares to this pain. 

I was completely wiped. I started moaning and screaming involuntarily. I started trying to crawl up to the trail, but I just doubled over, moaning. My 13 year old son came up, and was understandably scared, but actually pretty calm, way to go.

Three hikers stopped to help (luckily it was a busy day on the trail). One of them turned out to be a doctor! He helped me back onto the trail, and pulled up my jersey to look at my chest. 

Under two minutes after the fall, there was already a baseball sized lump with a perfect tattoo of an ODI Lockon in the middle of it. The doc took one look and said it looked really bad, I'd better get to an ER. After laying down about five minutes, I was able to walk, the mile back to the trailhead, and I drove to Lutheran MC. Long story short, I have a lacerated liver, I was in the ICU for 2 days and regular unit for another, and now I can't work for a week or do anything that risks falling for a minimum of six weeks. A lacerated liver causes internal bleeding and can be fatal if left untreated. Luckily, mine quit bleeding after two days of being immobilized, flat on my back. I couldn't eat, drink, pee, anything. As still as possible for two solid days. 

This was just one of those freak things. I'll be a little more cognizant of status of my cleats in the future in technical terrain, but I've fallen like like before and laughed. 

I'm trying to decide what to do about the grips. I like the lockons, but the sharp hard edges are definitely a hazard. Both doctors (the one on the trail and the doc that took care of me) said they never saw this injury from motorcycles, because the grips tend to be softer and more padded. Also, dirt bike riders wear chest protection. 

I'm honestly thinking of switching to MC/BMX type grips with the big flat flare on the end. And maybe coming up with some kind of lightweight chest protection for my first few months back on the bike. 

Any recommendations about grips and lightweight chest protection?

And thanks to the doctor on the trail, I asked his name, but my mind was in no state to retain it. He mentioned he rides sometimes, and he used to live in Coal Creek Canyon. Knowing me, if I hadn't seen the doctor on the trail, I would have went home and not gone to a doctor until things were worse.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the new ODI's have plastic caps to protect the ends now


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*???*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the new ODI's have plastic caps to protect the ends now


Hmmmm...I wonder why?


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

samething happened to me, but to a lesser degree. My front tire got hung up on the side of a rain root and I made the mistake of trying to push off the side w/my right hand, left hand on the bars went forward and turned the bars directly toward me, the fron crossed up and I pole vaulted w/my chest. 

My ODI's were a season old and the Al end caps were ruff and sharp and slashed me acroos the chest. Painful.

wayne


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*I feel for you!*

And know what you are going through because I lacerated my kidney two years ago riding in Taos at the GITA gathering. Not with the handlebar but hitting a rock on a endo!

It took me a long time before I was completely recovered.

You could have had this happen even if you had better encaps on your handlebar ends. Freak accidents happen.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Personally I don't think the ODI's are all about to blame. Chest protection should be nice to wear though.

I've seen some bad injuries due to bars on and off road..... it's the bike's bars design which are to blame.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Better design?*



Warp2003 said:


> Personally I don't think the ODI's are all about to blame. Chest protection should be nice to wear though.
> 
> I've seen some bad injuries due to bars on and off road..... it's the bike's bars design which are to blame.


There is no question that a handlebar is a blunt instument. While I was in the hospital I was imagining a bulbous carbon fibre bar end covered in sticky rubber. The inside of the bar end would be honeycombed so that it provided a crush zone. Wouldn't weigh much more than a few ounces. The problem is it would be easily destroyed in a crash. They would have to be really cheap.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Ow.*

Freakin' _ow._

fp


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the new ODI's have plastic caps to protect the ends now


I gathered from his first post that it was the hard plastic end cap that made the "ODI Tattoo". If he did not have the plastic endcap on then he would have had a round circular tattoo. In the end the odi is still better than most rubber grips because the sharp bar can cut through the rubber and do a core sample on your chest. Some folks put a quarter under the rubber grip at the end of the bar to keep this from happening so if you go to rubber grips make sure to do that.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Wow, this was precisely the sort of incident that shiggy was referencing in one of his posts about his preference for drop bars.

Get better soon, mate.


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

oury grips are great to use. for chest protection check out 661 i have the race lite jacket and it rocks!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Bullseye!*



shanedawg said:


> I gathered from his first post that it was the hard plastic end cap that made the "ODI Tattoo". If he did not have the plastic endcap on then he would have had a round circular tattoo. In the end the odi is still better than most rubber grips because the sharp bar can cut through the rubber and do a core sample on your chest. Some folks put a quarter under the rubber grip at the end of the bar to keep this from happening so if you go to rubber grips make sure to do that.


I should have been more detailed. I actually have a 'bullseye' scar consisting of an outer ring and an inner ring about 1/4" apart corresponding to the thickness of the ODI, with a BB sized dot in the middle from the plastic cap.

What they need is a hard plastic cap OVER the metal ring. I thought this is what the previous poster was talking about. I have the hard plastic center, and you are right, a soft grip would have resulted in a core sample. I am lucky in that sense.

The doctor actually brought his camera and took a picture before he discharged me. He wants to use it in a training session on how to identify the external symptoms of liver damage......

The bulbous CF honeycomb (or maybe foam filled CF) seems like kind of a good idea to me....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> There is no question that a handlebar is a blunt instument. While I was in the hospital I was imagining a bulbous carbon fibre bar end covered in sticky rubber. The inside of the bar end would be honeycombed so that it provided a crush zone. Wouldn't weigh much more than a few ounces. The problem is it would be easily destroyed in a crash. They would have to be really cheap.


I don't really think there would be a better design and we just gotta take it as a risk of our sport (you can not expect practicing any sport - maybe golf - without getting hurt somehow). Maybe just a light chest protector and a "BMX" style grip end.


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

*EeeePa !!*

I wish you the best in recovery.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

I can't imagine the pain. Get better soon! You've all deffinately succeeded in scaring the crap out of me.

I fall all of the time. I took the bar end to the thigh last week, but the bike came down on top of me...thank god. I hope I never come down on a bar end...yeeesh!










-Danimal


----------



## CalEpic (Aug 19, 2004)

*Ouch*

I feel for you. I took a bar end to the "boys" on a stupid crash a while back. It hurt like hell but I guess that doesn't really compare to a lacerated liver.

Ps - have the doc send you the pic. It would make a cool avatar. Much more trendy than a chain ring tatoo.

Get well soon.

C


----------



## Soloracer (Jan 26, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I don't really think there would be a better design .


 Ahh but there is Jones H- bars!

Reading the above posts made me think about those river rat types that used to put tennis balls on their yakima racks that were so long that they could hit their heads on them when they got out of the cars.

Get better! Freaky accident-- I've seen a few bruised chests from bar ends but a lacerated liver--- you are a lucky man!

Jim


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> There is no question that a handlebar is a blunt instument. While I was in the hospital I was imagining a bulbous carbon fibre bar end covered in sticky rubber. The inside of the bar end would be honeycombed so that it provided a crush zone. Wouldn't weigh much more than a few ounces. The problem is it would be easily destroyed in a crash. They would have to be really cheap.


Sounds similar to a Cane Creek bar end. Of course, you could've always done a mini pole-vault off the bar end, too.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Accidents happen in all shapes and forms but I can't stand being clipped in. Most of my clipless accidents were slow speed climbs where I lost traction , balance then bam to the ground I went.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

honkinunit said:


> What they need is a hard plastic cap OVER the metal ring. .


ODI makes a hard plastic cap that covers the metal ring. I have them. They came with the oury ODI grips. Check with your LBS to see if they can be had seperately.


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your injury I hope you have a fast and total recovery

try bolting on a set of Cane Creek bar ends, they are made to replace the outer lock ring on the ODI's and clamp the grip in the same way


----------



## Surlydave (Feb 12, 2004)

Glad you are going to be OK. Just curious what brand pedals do you use?


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

gonna have to check on those plastic caps myself. i've always thought those ends would hurt , your situation is just super rare though. Coincedentally i run those Ergo Cane Creeks on my trail/XC bike..... Anyways honkinunit, glad to hear your alive to tell the tale, this is a dangerous activity for sure. Thanks for sharing your experience and hope things heal up fast so you can get back out on the trail.


----------



## Dirtdemon (Jan 26, 2004)

*Stick some champagne corks in yo bars.*



honkinunit said:


> I've been riding MTB since 1985 and Road since 1975, and never really thought about chest injuries. I've done a little DH, and always wear proper gear including a chest protector, but I never really thought about ramming my chest into anything on a trail ride.
> 
> I was trail riding Sunday (three days ago) at Matthews/Winters near Denver. I was climbing a fairly steep shelf trail that was shaded, so there was mud and ice on the trail. I had walked a muddy section a few feet earlier. I spun out on some ice, and when I went to clip out, I couldn't because of the mud on my cleats. I fell over, unfortunately to the downhill side of the trail.
> 
> ...


I use wine corks to keep crap from getting in my bars. The champagne corks have the big 'mushroom head' on them. You could trim them down if they look funny. You'll need to drink champagne regularly to keep a good supply


----------



## preparation_h (Feb 1, 2004)

*Your not the first.*

Back in the early 90's something similary happened on Dakota ridge. A rider (I guess he was pretty good) was riding that trail and didn't have plugs in his bar ends. well to make a story short he impaled one of them into his leg and they couldn't remove it at the scene so they had to cut his bars in half and take him to the hospital with the bar left in him. Don't know whatever happened to him but I hope he came out allright and I hope you recover.


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Same thing Happended to me...*

I had a similar wreck last year- luckily mine resulted in only a very nasty bruise in my side. It WOULD NOT have happened had I not been clipped in. Ive been riding for years, including 8 years of BMX racing, and NEVER had this happen. In fact, I never even saw this happen.

In my case, being clipped in and unable to pull out instantly clearly caused me to fall on the bar end. I dont care if you have cat like reflexes, in some cases, even the best rider with the best clipless setup could have this happen. No clip in, no skewer my gut with the handlebar!

Ordering the cane creek ends today- Thanks for raising awareness of this issue and reminding everyone of this very real hazard. Best wishes for your recovery!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*I live a sheltered life*



NRSguy said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury I hope you have a fast and total recovery
> 
> try bolting on a set of Cane Creek bar ends, they are made to replace the outer lock ring on the ODI's and clamp the grip in the same way


I've never seen those. Just from looking at them, I'd rather have that bar end rammed into me than the round end of a bar. I'm getting them before I ride again. I know bar ends aren't particularly 'cool' any more, but neither is laying flat on your back in bed on morphine in the ICU, trust me.

For the person who asked about the pedals, they are 959's. My cleats are a little worn, and I have a new set, so yes, I'm kicking myself now. Old cleats are more susceptible to mud locking than new ones. I should have taken 15 minutes somewhere along the line to put on the new cleats.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Danger boy makes a replacement end cap / clamp for ODI lock-ons too.

http://www.dangerboyusa.com/barends.php


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

me too; I experienced the odi tattoo back a few years ago while riding Pochahontas State Pk in VA. Slipped and fell right on the bar end w/ my chest. Not too major--besides the tattoo, a broken rib.

Also I have the habit of leaning the bike against the car at the beginning or end of a ride. I was always putting new scratches onto the car.

I decided to do away with lock ons after that fall.



wayneosdias said:


> samething happened to me, but to a lesser degree. My front tire got hung up on the side of a rain root and I made the mistake of trying to push off the side w/my right hand, left hand on the bars went forward and turned the bars directly toward me, the fron crossed up and I pole vaulted w/my chest.
> 
> My ODI's were a season old and the Al end caps were ruff and sharp and slashed me acroos the chest. Painful.
> 
> wayne


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*H Bar inflicted wounds*

I had the same thing happen to me while I was in College. I was riding home from class on night and I spun my chain (I had several cogs with several missing teeth). Anyway, my foot hit the ground and catapulted me over my bike. I caught my bars below my rib cage and lacerated my kidney ( if I remeber correctly, it was a 3/4" tear). After 3 trips to various ER's and over an hour in a CT scanner I was diagnosed and admitted to the hospital two days later.

The funny thing was my buddy that drove my down the the hospital was jokingly asking the Doc if I was going to survive --- and the Doctor gave him the coldest stare I can ever remember and in the same breath told me that they were already calling my parents and getting me a room. I thought the Doc was kidding!

Now this is the kicker. I wasn't using flat bars or risers or bar ends. I was using Scott AT4s. After a week in the hospital and another two weeks on bed rest only I was up and around --sort of. I was banned from biking for 6 weeks (I started running at 4 weeks) and I lost 30 pounds. I had to change my major since the accident happened the week and a half before finals and needless to say I didn't finish very many of my studio projects.

I sure don't let my equipment get that beat now though.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

*Odi Lock Jaw End Caps*










From here: https://www.balleracing.com/Odi/OdiLock-JawBlk.htm


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

WOW! That sounds really painful, Can't even imagine what that would feel like. Good luck on a full recovery and getting back on the bike soon!

I use this type of barend
http://www.danscomp.com/cgi-bin/hazel.cgi?action=DETAIL&item=365000
They are plastic, and when you screw on the end, they expand inside the bar to secure them. They mushroom out over the end of the bar to prevent core samples. They would still hurt, but not as much as sharp metal.
That type of barend comes with most types of bmx grips.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

After reading this thread, I've asked my LBS to order 4 sets in to put them on my & my wife's bikes.


----------



## lamoile (Jan 3, 2005)

http://motorhelmets.com/htm1/apparel-offroad-bodyarmor-thor-table.htm

There's a lightweight protector about 1/2 way down.

Also, Answer is making a product called the stone spray sheild that's lightweight

http://www.transworldmotocross.com/mx/gohuge/0,20859,820425_1027778,00.html

pic there, I'm not sure if it's on the market quite yet.

Good luck, get well.


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

The same thing happened to me at AZSF2. In the parking lot before the first ride. I was farting around while Red Ascent was getting something fixed. Came a stop and just wasn't paying attention, didn't clip out, and managed to put the end of the bar right in my chest. Luckily(?) for me though, I was able to take some of the impact with my left hand (closer to the ground) and the bar impacted right on the bone above my stomach. So it hurt like hell and knocked the wind out of me, but the bone protected my internal organs. I did have a nice round tattoo though.

I still rode that day too, but it wasn't a very good ride. The whole thing pretty much ruined my trip. I didn't really think about wearing chest protection or doing anything to my handlebar. I considered it such a freak accident that the chances of it happening again seem really slim. Might have to pick up some of those bar end caps now though.

FWIW, I switched to flats (from Times) after that, but I'm about to switch back to clipless (Crank Bros. Mallet this time). Before that accident, I had ridden clipless for years (my first pair were when Onzas were new) and while I had fallen down with them plenty, I never felt like I was going to fall on my bar like that.

If I had lacerated an internal organ I guess I'd be more concerned... but you know how these things go.


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

I had my leg punctured immediately adjacent to the family jewels by an lock-on equpped bar when I bailed on a cliff, threw the bike away to throw my torso onto the trail...only there was nothing to grab except hardpack & scrabble...off I went, landing on my prepositioned bike 15ft below. Freakin' ow.

I was off the thing in an instant, but I've always been dead sure the sharp edges of that clamp made for easy entry. I was just grateful I didn't hit a major artery or the aformentioned valuables.

I didn't realize how bad it was until I got home hours later (one legged effort) & took a look at it without the shorts on...amazing how much blood can be absorbed by a set of Nema CJ's. 

Good to see the caps available...think I may pick up a set.


----------



## Pyramid (Feb 25, 2005)

Anybody have a set of these? Do they grip as nice as they look like they do? Also, do you have to use can creek grips with em or will they work with any ODI style grip? (OURY?)

They look nice and I've been thinking about getting a bar end to grip on the uphills. Is there a "chris king" of bar ends that are considered the superior bar end (better than those cane creeks?) Thanks!



NRSguy said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury I hope you have a fast and total recovery
> 
> try bolting on a set of Cane Creek bar ends, they are made to replace the outer lock ring on the ODI's and clamp the grip in the same way


----------



## accorddude (Jan 28, 2005)

I had a friend that had the same thing happen to him when he was a kid. And since the topic of drop bars came up here does any one know of some good drop bars? I saw a set on a mt bike on this forum somewhere taht were looked great.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Seach for a recent post by Shiggy about his new Kona Coiler.


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Old School Oakleys*

This topic got me thinking about the old mid 80's Oakley 3 grips- They had a big molded end that would prevent impailing- found some on ebay - kinda crazy looking, but they felt good on my Patterson Pro when I was 14!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

*My lessons.*

In my case the lesson was be careful about riding alone. I was a few miles from my car and later in the day. It knocked me so hard and knocked the wind out of me so bad that after a moment I realized I was not getting enough air, and staring to fade. I realized had to fight to get air no matter how much breathing didn't work well and hurt.

The problem and lesson: At middle age I don't have many friends who get off their butts and do stuff anymore so I found myself biking, fishing, paddling and skiing alone more. After a scary wading incident and the handle bar in chest I limited my solo fun to scenarios where I could more easily be assisted if needed.

I had a different incident where the metal lock-on ring bruised my thigh so bad that it was localized pain like I had when hit by a car while on motorcycle. I think the bruise would have been about as bad with a different grip, but the metal ring did break the skin slightly.

BTW: Don't get hit be a car if you can avoid it. I have some terrible souvenirs from the event, and the few days after were among the most miserable in my life.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Maybe this is going too far  
But it has an added bonus: If you're being chased by a dog, you can whip the ball of the handlebar and yell "fetch!" and throw it the other direction.

Of course my dog would just try to grab it while it's on my bar-end, causeing even more problems


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

*even better*

at then end of your ride, you can eat your protection!

(note: I'm not making light of your injury, but maybe this will make your recovery a little more fun)


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Pyramid said:


> Anybody have a set of these? Do they grip as nice as they look like they do? Also, do you have to use can creek grips with em or will they work with any ODI style grip? (OURY?)
> 
> They look nice and I've been thinking about getting a bar end to grip on the uphills. Is there a "chris king" of bar ends that are considered the superior bar end (better than those cane creeks?) Thanks!


I use the Cane Creek bar ends on both of my MTBs and couldn't be happier with them. They are comfortable, grip well (even wet), and they do work with any Lock Jaw style of grip (I use the Oury's).

A little story about them: The year these bar ends were released, Greg Lemond was on a Trek dealer ride/meet-and-greet, and one of the dealers had these on his bike. Greg asked if he could try them out, and after a few minutes he said "Damn, if these had been invented 10 years ago, I could have done another 5 Tours!"  . They really are comfortable on long rides.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Ouch!!!
I think it was so much of a fluke accident, you can't really prepare for it.
Bar-ends are not any sort of good solution as it seems they cause more accidents than they'd ever prevent.
ODI end plugs are very cool and seem like decent ground level protection.
Check out this shot of my special Time Atac Z tattoo. 
From a special up-hill-endo-to-fall-down-cliff-to-bike-landing-on-my-chest-pedal-first maneuver down at Noble Canyon in San Diego... thought I broke my sternum....


----------



## sidney (Feb 8, 2005)

*Mathews/Winters*

Wow, that's a good one. I know I have fallen several times in that same location, however, I was always lucky enough to merely slide down the ice into the ravine while scraping over the protruding rocks and trying to find a way to get my clipless shoes to catch on something.

Where where you exactly, sounds like the rivine to the north of Morrison Slide?


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> I've never seen those. Just from looking at them, I'd rather have that bar end rammed into me than the round end of a bar. I'm getting them before I ride again. I know bar ends aren't particularly 'cool' any more, but neither is laying flat on your back in bed on morphine in the ICU, trust me.
> 
> For the person who asked about the pedals, they are 959's. My cleats are a little worn, and I have a new set, so yes, I'm kicking myself now. Old cleats are more susceptible to mud locking than new ones. I should have taken 15 minutes somewhere along the line to put on the new cleats.


the local trails where i ride have sections that are covered in rocks or roots or both and lots of hills. One of my favorite sections is a short windy downhill singletrack, near the bottom is a section about 7to 10 ft in lenght with lots of roots close together, I like to keep my momentum up coming down the hill and preload the suspenion a bit when I hit the first root so I can clear the whole section in one hop.over the last few years this has become normal routine for me and I rarely give it much thought when I do it anymore.Well one day(2 years ago) I went riding after work and it had rained a few hours before so the ground and roots were still pretty wet , I got to this section lined up for the jump and preloaded the susp. as usual and the back tire slipped on the wet root, crossed me up and threw me far enough off my line that on my landing the handlebar clipped a tree causing me to endo and jam the left handgrip into my ribs.

I ended up with 2 cracked ribs that day and trashed the (stock)grips on my bike so I replaced them with the ODI's and havent had any problems or injuries since, the metal clamps dont seem to "grab" skin or clothes like rubber grip ends do when I fell on them(from my experience anyway) seems like I have been luckier than most who posted here.
I only found out about those cane creek bar ends a few weeks ago when I saw them at my LBS and since my NRS is the first bike I have owned in 10 years that didnt have bar ends I will be putting them on before my next ride, not only are they comfortable to grip but they look alot less painfull to land on

sorry for the long winded post , get well soon


----------



## latimja (Feb 25, 2005)

*Pedals*



honkinunit said:


> I've been riding MTB since 1985 and Road since 1975, and never really thought about chest injuries. I've done a little DH, and always wear proper gear including a chest protector, but I never really thought about ramming my chest into anything on a trail ride.
> 
> I was trail riding Sunday (three days ago) at Matthews/Winters near Denver. I was climbing a fairly steep shelf trail that was shaded, so there was mud and ice on the trail. I had walked a muddy section a few feet earlier. I spun out on some ice, and when I went to clip out, I couldn't because of the mud on my cleats. I fell over, unfortunately to the downhill side of the trail.
> 
> ...


 You gotta prepare for an uphill with clipless. Get ready to bail at any time.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*My poor odi*

About 4 hours after i bought a shiney new set of the odi end caps I wrecked completly destroying the poor little thing, It was ground into oblivion. I seriosly almost cried.


----------



## sstaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

Glad you're ok, sounds like an ordeal for sure.

I don't even know what these 'grip lock' things are, why do you need locks on your grips? Do everyone's grips come off regularly? Sorry for being ignorant


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

oury grips flare just a bit and are padded. 
I did the same thing you did - sticking my self with the end of my handlebars. my bars stuck me right under my ribs in my soft belly area. It hurt like a mother f*cker but I waited a while then continued my ride(?!) . it hurt for week but got better. You must have come down on it full force with nothing else hitting but that to cause such a terrible injury.
glad to hear you had help and things turned out ok.
Lidarman lacerated his liver or kidney a year or more ago and posted it in passion. He didn't know til he peed blood.

mine happened in slow motion when my front tire got hung up and I just fell over right onto my handlebar.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

sstaurus said:


> I don't even know what these 'grip lock' things are, why do you need locks on your grips? Do everyone's grips come off regularly? Sorry for being ignorant












Slipping grips can be dangerous, especially when jumping.

We live & ride in a rain forest, so under the grips can get wet, which causes slipping.

Back in the old days before ODI lock jaw grips, people used to wire them on. (The pic is of a motorcycle grip, but it gives you the idea)


----------



## JDZ (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> From here: https://www.balleracing.com/Odi/OdiLock-JawBlk.htm


They're out of stock but you can order them directly from ODI for $6 plus $1.25 shipping.

https://www.odigrips.com/ep_lockplug.htm

Note: They claimed 3-5 days before shipping and 5-10 days shipping when I selected the cheap shipping option. The UPS option may be faster.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I ordered them from my LBS, they tell me the plugs will be here this week. (I'm in Canada so ordering anything from the US is usually a pain)


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Exactly*



sidney said:


> Wow, that's a good one. I know I have fallen several times in that same location, however, I was always lucky enough to merely slide down the ice into the ravine while scraping over the protruding rocks and trying to find a way to get my clipless shoes to catch on something.
> 
> Where where you exactly, sounds like the rivine to the north of Morrison Slide?


Two switchbacks up past where the trails split. On the shaded side.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Kickback?*



JDZ said:


> They're out of stock but you can order them directly from ODI for $6 plus $1.25 shipping.
> 
> http://www.odigrips.com/ep_lockplug.htm
> 
> Note: They claimed 3-5 days before shipping and 5-10 days shipping when I selected the cheap shipping option. The UPS option may be faster.


Maybe I should ask for a kickback for starting this thread?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Yeah...*



latimja said:


> You gotta prepare for an uphill with clipless. Get ready to bail at any time.


If you count road bikes, I've been riding clipless since 1985.

I made two mistakes: one, I was riding worn cleats, and two, they were packed with mud. Usually if I clip in when my feet are muddy, I can tell something is wrong and clip out and clear the cleats. This time I did't notice, and when I needed to get out, they wouldn't unclip.

Until I fell into the ravine, that is....


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Or maybe they can rename the plugs after you?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Reviving this dusty old thread as a riding buddy crashed night riding last night and took his bar in the ribs.

I mentioned the ODI grip ends caps and another riding buddy asked about them.

BTW, the cap shown in the post is the old style. The new style looks like this:


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

@dam said:


> Sounds similar to a Cane Creek bar end.


I'm now using those on my XC FS bike. I like 'em!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*End Caps*

I have the ODI end caps. I caught the front wheel on a rock and fell on the end cap.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I bought the Cane Creek bar ends myself after reading this thread the first time around. They're OK, but they don't give much leverage, and the sticky rubber coating yanks on your bar if they rub against trailside brush.

Has anybody ever considered using flared champagne corks for a plug? I was thinking of giving it a shot. Light, cheap, and squishy.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Follow Up*

I'm the guy who posted this thread originally. I ended up doing two things: I switched to Oury Mountain Grips http://www.ourygrips.com/grips_menu.html(no Lock On ring) which are motorcycle style with a big flat rubber end, and I recently switched to Time pedals after another slow speed bailout issue with SPDs. I haven't "road tested" the Ourys by falling on them, but I'm sure they would be better than an Odi ring. I use Easton Carbon bars, and they don't slip at all.

I have ridden with the Times in mud and snow, and they definitely release more easily under bad conditions, so I'm happy with them.

On the liver side, the liver heals itself, so I have no lasting physical issues. If you are going to damage an internal organ, choose the liver!


----------



## jaco (Jan 21, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the new ODI's have plastic caps to protect the ends now


odis are great but if you dont like the endcaps you can try the hope end caps. little pricey though....


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey, something like that happened to me too about a year ago.

I ran my ODI Lock-Ons without end-caps, but I had them adjusted so they were fully flush with the ends of my handlebars. I was confident with this setup because I believed it was an improvement over traditional XC setups, which had a thin grip capped with a bar plug of dubious intergity. I always thought that a hard landing on a handlebar end in that instance would result in impalement or a ~0.5" hole punched out of you. Anyways...

So I was on this long shuttle ride descending singletrack at speed when I lost stability and endoed off the side of the trail into the brushy ravine. In addition to trying to recover, it happened very quickly at speed, so I did not get the chance to clip out any of my feet. I rolled with the bike clipped in, and the handlebars were knocked out of my hands. My lower right rib cage slammed on the end of the bar. It wasn't a direct hit, but rather the impact was off the edge of the lockring. After my friends helped me out of the brush, I saw what looked like a subcutaneous laceration. It grew to much pain and weakness through the course of the ride, which unfortunately was long and technical.

I went to see the doctor the next day and found out that I had cracked my intercostal cartilage. My upper body remained weak for about a month and a half.

I've been running the ODI bar-end plugs on one of my bikes, but I guess it's now obvious that this sort of thing is not a freak occurence, so I should be running them on all of my bikes.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

jaco said:


> odis are great but if you dont like the endcaps you can try the hope end caps. little pricey though....


The ODI endcaps drove me nuts. I couldn't get them tightened to where they would stay put, and since they overlapped the end of the bars, they would rub my hands. $45 later, I am the proud owner of two pairs of the Hope plugs. Look great, work great, and I ride much faster with my lighter wallet.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

That must be the older style, the new style only cover the end of the clamp, not the diameter.


----------



## Quattro (Dec 26, 2003)

I use Oury grips that are contact cemented to the bars. They don't move and have that big cushy end on them. I also use multi release cleats in winter. In fact, I started using them all the time now and tighten them up a little more in summer.


----------



## czneddy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bar ends*

I fell hard on the end of my bars once, and the saving grace was the set of bar ends. A larger surface area to land on prevented what I'm convinced would have been a chest puncture. We were riding some of the more technical sections of "the black" trail on Gooseberry Mesa (Utah), so I'm no dweeb with Sears riser bars, but on both my 5 Spot and my RFX I've got stubby (I cut them to taste) bar ends that function both to provide a more supinated hand position on the ends of my bars (a more efficient climbing position for the hands, IMO) and, as my story suggests, to prevent the bar ends from skewering my vitals.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

GuruAtma said:


> at then end of your ride, you can eat your protection!
> 
> (note: I'm not making light of your injury, but maybe this will make your recovery a little more fun)


Crap, now i'm hungry


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 22, 2006)

*core sample*

Did the same thing 2 weeks ago. New clips and cleets, tire spun on a steep embankment went off to the down side and didn't release. On my second rotation the handlebars stuck, sticking straight up and I came around and took a core sample right smack in the middle of my sternum. Ironically the trail is called Sternum. Cracked my sternum and broke off a rib. I feel lucky since if it hadn't hit my sternum it might have gone through. I had a great third peck for a couple days. I still have a great tatoo of my bar. Worst crash in 10 years for me. Don't think I'll make any changes though. Still hoping my wife doesn't find out.


----------



## Adman (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a buddy of mine who took one (ODI) in the chest while riding in Moab a couple of years ago. We had quite a scare before he got his wind back.
-Adam


----------



## Robbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Shiver me livers!*



honkinunit said:


> On the liver side, the liver heals itself, so I have no lasting physical issues. If you are going to damage an internal organ, choose the liver!


{Shudder} Glad you've come out the other end unscathed. Had a mate who actually split his liver landing on a breadbin-sized rock while out riding...

Couple of things to add; if you can find a pair of old style push-over end caps for your bars (think of the caps over the end of walking frame legs or canes) and fit them before you fit your grips, you'll have an extra layer of protection from the metal edge of your bars. The Ourys are a fantastic grip, but the end caps will eventually be punctured by the bars, exposing you once more. Most bike shops will have a drawer full of the things somewhere.

Re protection, what about a go-kart rib guard (pic attached)? It's relatively low-profile, can be worn under a jersey, is pretty comfortable and protects a lot of those vital mid-section organs. They cost about US$70.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*i would still trust my life to ODI lock ons.*

was going downhilll once with my cheapo OEM grips after getting caught in a downpour.

grip popped right out in my hand and i stabbed myself in the belly with my handlebar..

Maybe its fortunate i have big soft belly!

had a bruise that looked exactly like i did a hara-kiri motion starting horizontal near the center of my belly then travelling upwards.

dang bruise stayed for a couple months.


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh geez, as a woman all those chest injury pictures are making me cringe!!

I've ordered a set of Oury non lock grips and plan on putting a coin in before mounting. Mainly switched from the odi lock ons due to rounding the bolts though.
I never did grow to like the plastic end caps either as they always seem to slip or come loose.
Oh & I already switched from candy c's to platforms (dmr v12) about 6 months ago.

I remember back in my school days riding a Kmart bike & the front wheel got stuck in a pothole, from memory I didn't have any bar plugs in it and half the end dug a nice hole in my thigh just above the knee, still have the scar today. Probably the deepest laceration I'd had to date back then and I didn't think to go & get stitches or anything, most stuff was fixed by a bandaid.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Just bumping this thread up due to ODI Lock Jaw Grips plug thread on Passion.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=363267


----------

